# Average distance of your big game archery kills



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Since my wife and I started bow hunting last year we have killed 3 deer between the 2 of us with our bows and each one was right around the 50 yard mark. It seems to be pretty difficult to get any closer than that. In each situation the buck had us pegged and was displaying the posture that if you step one foot closer in my direction I am going to bolt and you will never get a shot at me again. I'd like to try more setting up on water and hunting tree stands to get closer shots. How far do you typically take your archery shots on deer and what methods or tips do you have for getting close?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Since I took up archery again about 20 years ago I have kept my shots under 30 yards. The 5 deer that I have killed have been between 5 yards and 15 and the 3 elk between 2 yards and 25 yards. 

I usually use a ground blind and have only used stalking to get close once on a elk.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

After 50(?) animals I'd say it's close to a 20+ yard average. I mainly hunt from the ground. My buddy mainly hunts from a treestand. I'll bet his average shot is around 15 yards.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

1 of 1 kills was around 20-25 yards. Minus aggressive stray cats, I haven't killed a whole lot else with a bow. Those shots I try to get exactly 20 yards away since it is my closest pin.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

It depends upon the country side and the type of hunting. Tree stand... under 20, open country such as antelope... over 50. Blind sitting at a water hole... around 20. Stalking in quakies... average around 30-35. Pines anywhere from 10 (which I missed cleanly) out to 30. Ground conditions plays a big part as well as wind vrs no wind. Elk stalks are different than mule deer, which are different than antelope and then there are feral hogs and bear. Each are different, as well as the way I hunt and how I hunt.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

30-40 yards. 
I mostly still hunt.
Never could sit still long enough for a tree stand, or ground blind.
Won't shoot over 50.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

I can list each kill's distance individually over the years but I'd say now its within 40 yards in a tree or on the ground. Practice double the distance you are going to cap yourself at. That'll allow some stretch if you need to but keep you dead on within your personal limit. And bacon. Eat lots and lots of bacon.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

klbzdad said:


> I can list each kill's distance individually over the years but I'd say now its within 40 yards in a tree or on the ground. Practice double the distance you are going to cap yourself at. That'll allow some stretch if you need to but keep you dead on within your personal limit. And bacon. Eat lots and lots of bacon.


Do I not look like a guy that eats plenty of bacon?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Average is around 30 for me. I really enjoy practicing long shots. I have a target set up at our shop yard that I can shoot out to as far as 110 yards. The furthest shot I have taken during a hunt is 55 yards.


----------



## bds (Sep 20, 2007)

40 yards is my longest, 5 is the shortest, average is about 20. I spend a lot of time sitting. I see fewer animals but the ones I see are closer and not preparing to bolt


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, you guys get some pretty close shots. Maybe someday Shaun Larsen will return to the forum and once again regale us with tales of his 100 yarders!


----------



## bowhunter21 (Nov 10, 2014)

I have gotten anywhere from 8 yards to 70 yards. It all depends on the surcomstances


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Closest was 5 yards furthest was 75. Average is arround 25


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

First and only one which was this year and he was 41 yards.


----------



## bhiii (Sep 11, 2007)

Deer 30,14,6,12,45 yards all out of the same tree stand spot
Deer 17, 30, 27, 25 all from the ground
Elk 45, 12, 35 all from the ground


----------

